
Music Industry Threatens to Sue UK Pirate Party over Pirate Bay Proxy - anons2011
http://torrentfreak.com/music-industry-threatens-to-sue-uk-pirate-party-over-pirate-bay-proxy-121210/
======
TomAnthony
I wonder if they will also go after Google which hosts everything that
ThePirateBay does:

[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:eAYXcZa...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:eAYXcZa8GdkJ:thepiratebay.se/browse/201/0/7+&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=uk)

If you don't use torrents, then you must understand TPB don't use 'torrent
files' any more. They use 'magnet links' which are just hyperlinks with the
seed info embedded, so when Google caches their pages they cache this info
too.

You can initiate torrent downloads from that page exactly as you can from
ThePirateBay.

~~~
zanny
Tthey are effectively saying distributing a 160 bit number is effectively
illegal. Magnets are just SHA1 hashes of a torrent file.

Then again, you could argue any media or program stored is just a really long
many-bit number, so I guess we have been making numbers illegal for decades.

~~~
jlgreco
The magnet link is basically a hash of a bunch of hashes of copyrighted
content.

If distributing that is wrong, is it okay to distribute a hash of many hashes
that are all each hashes of hashes of copyrighted content? (The magnet link to
a list of magnet links) Suppose I merely mention the name that you can google
to find the hash of many hashes of hashes of copyrighted content? I wonder how
many layers do we have to add before everyone admits that the situation is
absurd?

------
dave1010uk
Is it a common practice for corporations to sue political parties?

------
casca
This will make for an interesting legal argument. The ruling compelled ISPs of
a certain size to block access to TPB and the Pirate Party is not an ISP. It
would be good for this to go to court to be re-examined given the
ineffectiveness of the remedy.

Don't forget to donate to the Open Rights Group (www.openrightsgroup.org) if
you support an open internet.

------
ibrow
Pirate Party UK Donation page: <http://www.pirateparty.org.uk/Help>

------
polshaw
(Much needed) publicity for PPUK, and the issues of a censored internet.

------
meaty
I wonder if they'll go after the smaller ISPs as well which do not block
anything at all?

